# Custom Black Water Guitars 7-string Double II Build



## Khoi (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a guitar being built by forum member explosivo of Black Water Guitars (Black Water Guitars | Home) in the works. 

Here's his build thread in the Dealers section: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/184440-black-water-guitar-company.html

It's certainly a Blackmachine inspired build, but he also adds his own twists to it if you check out his past builds on his site (they aren't just superstrats, some great work!)

Here's the top I picked out for it that I snagged on eBay.. needless to say, I'm excited 








spec sheet:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2012)

Damn I want a quilt.... I look forward to watching this one.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice! I just got a quote from him yesterday, too. Probably going to go through with it, just waiting for a quote from JF Guitars out of curiosity before I decide!

That is a sick top, too.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 23, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Nice! I just got a quote from him yesterday, too. Probably going to go through with it, just waiting for a quote from JF Guitars out of curiosity before I decide!
> 
> That is a sick top, too.



I say do it, for the price, I don't think you can beat him.

He's been incredibly responsive and informative with each e-mail, very professional and great to work with so far.

I haven't gotten (nor asked for) any progress shots, but I know he's busy with a neck-thru build he's been doing. I think this guitar should be done some time in the next month or two though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the hs better than bm


----------



## explosivo (Jul 23, 2012)

That picture does the top no justice, BTW


----------



## Fiction (Jul 23, 2012)

Woah never seen this company's stuff, looks awesome!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I like the hs better than bm


Agree 100%. And that top probably does looks much better than in the pic, needless to say though I am pretty excited to see progress on this.


----------



## Qweklain (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be watching the progress on this one!

There are a lot of builders that come and go around here. Most of them I look at, say "those are nice looking guitars" and then never look again. . However, Black Water is on builder I hope is around for awhile! It is nice to see a builder who actually knows how to take a modern approach and make en ergonomic bolt-on heel!


----------



## russmuller (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, the dude's site has some gorgeous stuff in the gallery. I definitely want to watch how this goes.


----------



## Najka (Jul 25, 2012)

Gorgeous Quilt. I've got a Double II six string in the works. Aaron has been awesome and very communicative. Keep the thread updtaed! can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 25, 2012)

woo hoo Texas... I wanna go home lol.

Nice stuff and a great top. I would like to get a full custom in the future and I will certainly keep my eye on Black Water.


----------



## ras1988 (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have the Spalted maple topped 7 string baritone double II that came before this build (superduper late ngd to come once work and life stop beating me like a redheaded step-work mule) and all I can say is that you are in for a wonderful instrument. Aaron is an absolute pleasure to work with and puts out an impeccable product with great final results. I live in Texas and visited with him to finalize my neck carve and pick up the finished instrument he is a wonderful guy and is incredibly open about the whole process. Kudos to you we have the same general recipe for our instruments and you will not be dissapoited.

The build style may seem derivative but Aaron throws in some wonderful little touches to really make it his own and perhaps springboard into a better/different design. The offset hip for example makes it unlike any superstrat shape, really elongates the body, and adds a good anchoring point for your picking arm. I was so enthused with the first instrument I put in an order for a 6 string pretty much immediately afterwards. Going to keep an eye on this and Aaron as he has some very cool things in the works.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 25, 2012)

this one? 

I was wondering who's that belonged to, beautiful spalt!

what scale length did you opt for? I wasn't aware that it was a baritone. I just went with a standard 25.5" scale for mine, super excited after hearing your input!

I had some slight differences, I went for a thinner body than yours, and the forearm cut will be different as well.


----------



## ras1988 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you, it is just as much Aaron's instrument as it is mine. I went for a 27" scale so I can keep a set of 10-60s on there while still maintaining a decent tension (downfall of most 7s in my opinion is that you start getting to thick of a string on the low B and it gets too thick and flubby sounding) while not really changing to playability too much. I kind of let Aaron run with the design and the carve and had a little bit of input on the back/neck heel carve which came out absolutely fantastic. I am curious what the differences in the carve will yield, I was used to a steinberger flattop with a slight arm chamfer so I didn't get too crazy and I think this one is just right.

The lightweight mahogany body, and ultra rigid neck design with the vibrational/mechanical coupling that Aaron puts into everything (he even mounted the pickups into brass inserts which I thought was really cool) yielded one of the most resonant instruments I have ever played. It is more resonant than my Parker was and nearly as loud as my PRS hollowbody very interesting instrument and it can do a lot more than the BRUTZ, much much more. You will be pleased with it I am sure. Using aluminum in the string retainer block was a great touch, instead of having wimpy little string ferrules, to couple the whole string to the body. This instrument really hammers home my opinion that construction methods and general wood characteristics matter more than a fancy piece of timber.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting. There's also a Black Water Customs guitar company here in Toronto haha. 

Looking forward to seeing more of this build


----------



## Khoi (Jul 30, 2012)

some progress shots I took from the website! there are other builds in the works that have pictures up as well

On the Bench... - Category: Instruments in Progress


----------



## Khoi (Aug 1, 2012)

some more update shots from the website: On the Bench... - Category: BWGC-0009

this is going to be the dye on my guitar top, on a scrap piece of the top. holy. shit. This is going to be absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 1, 2012)

tigers eye, nice.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 2, 2012)

is that what the finish is called? I actually took inspiration for that finish from Nolly's B2


----------



## Khoi (Aug 10, 2012)

the top has been stained........
I came. and then 2 more times after.

dat stain. dat grain. dat wood.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 10, 2012)

damn bro, that's deep. I love how it tightens up towards the front & thickens up in the back. (the grain that is)


----------



## Khoi (Aug 10, 2012)

same, I absolutely love how it turned out. I didn't really know the exact character of the top even when it was wetted, but it exceeded my expectations. Sort of a combination of a flame and a quilt, and even the vertical grains on the sides compliments it so well!

another shot with the neck:


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 10, 2012)

You know, as much as I don't like the bm copies I've seen before. This one is quite fucking nice


----------



## Metaloaf (Aug 11, 2012)

This is gonna turn out incredible man. Would love to drive up where you live and try it out when it's done; kinda far but would be worth it.
I'm curious though, I'm assuming you got quotes from other builders, what made you decide to go with Black Water Guitars? was their price a major factor for you in comparison with other builders, or was it mostly their particular work that offered what you were looking for? I just haven't really looked into Black Water Guitars but it looks promising, and I'd like your input on making that decision. I know my decision may differ, but just want to get an idea.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 11, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> This is gonna turn out incredible man. Would love to drive up where you live and try it out when it's done; kinda far but would be worth it.
> I'm curious though, I'm assuming you got quotes from other builders, what made you decide to go with Black Water Guitars? was their price a major factor for you in comparison with other builders, or was it mostly their particular work that offered what you were looking for? I just haven't really looked into Black Water Guitars but it looks promising, and I'd like your input on making that decision. I know my decision may differ, but just want to get an idea.



haha well if you ever decide to, you're more than welcome to come check it out, but I wouldn't say it'd be worth it to make the drive, but rather take the dive and go for a build 

I think what drove me to Black Water is their pricing, and the build time. 

I originally had 2 slots for a BRJ BFR, but I've been waiting nearly 2 years for my 6-string BFR, so I just jumped ship on my 7-string build and went with BW instead, and I'm incredibly happy that I did.

I was the work that he did previously, and the flexibility, along with his style, was something that I knew I would want to work with. Then I inquired with a quote, and his pricing was quite incredible for what he provided, and the lead was was quoted 8-12 weeks. He's gotten a few more builds in the works now, so I think it's been increased since.


also - fixed the pictures, for some reason imgur wasn't uploading certain ones, so I just decided to see if I could gmail it, as it showed up for me, but I guess not for anyone else.


----------



## Munch (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, I am so excited to see this finish up!


----------



## Khoi (Aug 27, 2012)

just got word that the final wiring/setup should be done by this week, then another week or so to settle for adjustments, can't wait!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 4, 2012)

the guitar is DONE!

so excited, it will be shipping out to me now. I'll have an appropriate NGD thread when I get it, with loads of pictures and video clips.

until then, here's a little demo of it before it was shipped out to me


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool video! Too bad you couldn't really hear the high gain stuff very well.

Regardless, a nice little way to get to know your guitar before it arrives


----------



## Khoi (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, they were having some technical difficulties when they recorded the high gain part, but the lower gain tones at the end sounded fantastic.

and for the record - Aaron called me before they shot the video to ask for permission to play the guitar before me, and I was all for it. Class act, and very pleasurable to work with all throughout


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 4, 2012)

Ohman, I hope mine gets started now. These videos made me want it right now.


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 4, 2012)

Such a beautiful guitar!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 4, 2012)

This makes me want my neck build even faster, kudos.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 6, 2012)

it has shipped. it is done. it should be here Monday. Get ready for an epic NGD when the time arrives. But until then, I'll leave you with this.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 6, 2012)

love it.


----------



## travis bickle (Sep 6, 2012)

that is stunning!!!!


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 6, 2012)

Errrghhhh. 2 finished in the last couple days, the playthrough videos. Stop tormenting me world.

(also, jesus christ that finish looks a million times nicer in that picture, and it already looked insane in every other shot.)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Damn I want a quilt.... I look forward to watching this one.



My mother makes quilts. PM me them specs, son!


----------



## ras1988 (Sep 6, 2012)

Khoi said:


> it has shipped. it is done. it should be here Monday. Get ready for an epic NGD when the time arrives. But until then, I'll leave you with this.



Saw her in person when I went to pickup my double II 6 string....it is a beautiful guitar. I Feel it isn't overly ornate or flashy just a very tasty looking guitar. If it is anything like my double IIs you will be very very happy for a very long time. Aaron's attention to detail and build quality is utterly impeccable.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

That top... I don't believe.

And what the hell is all that sexiness w the binding?!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 6, 2012)

ras1988 said:


> Saw her in person when I went to pickup my double II 6 string....it is a beautiful guitar. I Feel it isn't overly ornate or flashy just a very tasty looking guitar. If it is anything like my double IIs you will be very very happy for a very long time. Aaron's attention to detail and build quality is utterly impeccable.



you absolutely nailed what I was going for. I wanted to really compliment the top with the rest of the guitar a little understated, which is why I didn't go with a matching headstock, inlays, etc. and the oil finish. I really wanted the natural beauty of the guitar show, and I really think Aaron did a phenomenal job in what I was envisioning. 

Was yours the ebony topped 6-string he finished up with mine? I guess they're sibling guitars


----------



## Khoi (Sep 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> That top... I don't believe.
> 
> And what the hell is all that sexiness w the binding?!



that was my idea 

wanted to give off a double binding sort of look to compliment the top and show off some of the side grain


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 6, 2012)

Khoi said:


> that was my idea
> 
> wanted to give off a double binding sort of look to compliment the top and show off some of the side grain



Well, nice call man! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds gorgeous, dude. Congrats!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 12, 2012)

NGD has been posted HERE!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...custom-guitars-custom-7-string-double-ii.html


----------

